# Bessacar E495



## 126555 (Aug 4, 2009)

looking at a 795 at the moment 2002 model would like to know if this has a electric water please


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Electric water pump? Electric water heater? Electric flush on toilet? Electric what?


----------

